# Pearson 34 - Talk me out of it



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Recent events have conspired to put me in the boat market.

This was not something I wanted. :laugher

The top dawg is currently Pearson 34-1; there are several in my area that are worth looking at.

The anticipated use is 80% day sailing out of Portsmouth, NH - 10% over nighting (away or at our mooring) - 10% cruising (week long trips to Casco Bay and such). It will, of course, be a party barge most summer nights after work.

Pearson 34 and Sabre 34 represent our ideal layout for cockpit and cabin.

First Q: Does the P34-1 (1983-86) have a cored hull? I know the 34-2 does; I believe the 34-1 does not.

If anyone with info on these boats could share with me that would be great.

Things to look for during the inspection...

Reasons to pick a different boat...

I know that the stock 16hp engine is too small for the Piscataqua River (second fastest current in the US) I'm only looking at P34s with the 23hp Yanmar or better. I've also learned to watch the tides very carefully.

Thanks in advance,

Ken (watch the signature below for upcoming changes!)


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful how pressing the 'Post Reply' button helps you remember things you wanted to say?

What's the largest P34 owners forum? I should join and start bothering them.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know about the cored hull, but I would have a hard time talking anyone out of a Pearson. Even with a cored hull, Pearson does a good job with laminates so I would not worry unless the hull looked like it took a hit. Would turn up in a survey too. To me they are a great balance of quality and affordability and sounds great for your intended use. Seems to be in the same PHRF range of the Saber. (well if you are thinking MK I 43) I think there is likely less hidden behind very nice furniture than a Saber. In a similar price point I would think the Pearson would likely be in better shape. I really like the Sabers, but have heard some nightmare stories of bulkhead replacement and what not. Not that they go bad anymore than others, just that they are so well put together they are hard to get apart to fix. The Pearson 34 looks really nice, layout looks usable and the numbers look like it would be a nice sailor.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Last time we were shopping we did look at some Pearsons, I seem to remember that there was a fair bit of 'arborite/formica' fake wood laminate used on bulkheads and panels.. it was kind of off-putting.

Another interesting thing I recall is the binnacle being at the front of the cockpit.. Not sure if that's true of all models or not, (I know it's not in the 36-2). While it seems to block the companionway access somewhat, it does get the helmsman out of the stern and behind the protection of the dodger!

Sorry, I don't recall the exact years/model we looked at.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Faster said:


> I seem to remember that there was a fair bit of 'arborite/formica' fake wood laminate used on bulkheads and panels.. it was kind of off-putting...
> 
> ...the binnacle being at the front of the cockpit..


The P33 was thrown out of the competition for the formica panels.

The P30 and one other (I forget) lost out due to the binnacle issue. My brother's Bristol is the same way. It is where it belongs on the P34.

The P34 has the most inviting cockpit of everything we've looked at, and where do we spend the most time?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CarbonSink62 said:


> The P33 was thrown out of the competition for the formica panels.
> 
> The P30 and one other (I forget) lost out due to the binnacle issue. My brother's Bristol is the same way. It is where it belongs on the P34.
> 
> The P34 has the most inviting cockpit of everything we've looked at, and where do we spend the most time?


Well then it seems we are in accord!.. and so my attempts to dissuade you have failed dismally


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

Might get good Pearson info at:

Pearson - SailboatOwners.com

good luck, loved our P32-2, before we went to our Freedom 38.


----------



## slax (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a Pearson 33 #320 and love her. Definitely would have a hard time telling someone to not go with it if everything else is right.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Faster said:


> Last time we were shopping we did look at some Pearsons, I seem to remember that there was a fair bit of 'arborite/formica' fake wood laminate used on bulkheads and panels.. it was kind of off-putting.
> 
> Another interesting thing I recall is the binnacle being at the front of the cockpit.. Not sure if that's true of all models or not, (I know it's not in the 36-2). While it seems to block the companionway access somewhat, it does get the helmsman out of the stern and behind the protection of the dodger!
> 
> Sorry, I don't recall the exact years/model we looked at.


Yea, they seemed to switch away in the very late 70's or early 80's and went with more teak veneer. Not that they are up to the standards of say a Saber, they became much nicer. I looked at a 10M that was very rough, an it had a bunch of different colors of mica. The head had white with yellow doors and the bulkheads were wood tone. And about as convincing a wood grain as a 1970's station wagon. But otherwise I liked the boat as it had a new motor and had a real reputation of good performance. The newer ones look really nice.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Pearson 34 of that vintage did not have a cored hull. The Saber is a nicer boat, but the P34 is very well built.

Watch for moisture in the hull near the lifeline gates. Also check that the bladder holding tank has been replaced, or updated.

*Sent from my VS930 4G using Forum Fiend v1.1.3.*


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

All of the Pearsons I have ever seen looked like good boats. The only model I have ever been on a lot was Pearson 35, a seventies model.

And, 34 is a great length. I have a 42 footer now, and I often think I would be better off if I had stopped around 34-36 feet.


----------



## gbennett (Nov 9, 2001)

I do not thing Pearson built any boats with a cored hull. We have sailed a 1981 Pearson 367 for 11+ years so I am not the one to talk you off the ledge

Pearsons are well built, kind of no frills boats. Not the fastest boat in the fleet but stable, fun , and forgiving boats. Beginning in the early 80's (83-85) Pearson began to revamp their line to include nicer interiors with more room and lighter faster boats. 

Good luck in your search
Garner 
Sea Dragon 1981 Pearson 367


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The P 34-2 was *definitely* a cored hull boat. The core extended below the water line.

*Sent from my VS930 4G using Forum Fiend v1.1.3.*


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Pearson Owner Here...So Biased*

When I was looking for my boat, I looked at a a Sabre 34-1, Pearson 34-1, Pearson 33, Bristol 33. Ended up not buying any of those and bought a Pearson 10M, and absolutely love it. However, it has the Helm/Binnacle fwd in the cockpit, which I think you don't want. I was a little naive when I bought it, it was a smokin' deal and in outstanding shape. As far as performance, it will spank any of the boats above, yet is roomy, and fairly decent for creature comforts. But, the cockpit can be a little tight with the helm forward and the traveler on the bridgedeck. Even with the cockpit desing, I'd by it again over the above.

If I didn't get the 10M, the 34-1 was next on the list. A little less performance, but still a performance oriented cruising boat. The thing that I disliked about some of the 34-1's is that some of them were way under powered, as you mentioned. In a internal letter document, Bill Shaw stated that the 16 hp was adequate for hull shape/weight. For most conditions he was right, but if you have to power through heavy chop/current, maybe not.

I think a 34-1 is a fine, well-built, go anywhere boat. Maybe not as quite as nice as Sabre 34-1 interior wise, but the Sabre is a little more cramped, especially fwd. The P34 will be a lot less costly.

Summary: I'd wouldn't hesitate buying a P34-1 if it is good shape. The 34-1 is solid core hull, the P34-2 (1990's) had a cored hull as does the Pearson 37.


----------



## Steve523 (Jan 2, 2014)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I know that the stock 16hp engine is too small for the Piscataqua River (second fastest current in the US) I'm only looking at P34s with the 23hp Yanmar or better. I've also learned to watch the tides very carefully.


I'm surprised anything can make headway on the Piscataqua. I had a couple spots where I used to sit and watch big whirlpools form up where it gets narrow in town, across the river from Spinney creek. Amazing stuff, it took me a while to figure out that the tidal lag between the Atlantic and the Great Bay had something to do with it. They are out of sync by several hours. When the ocean is at ebb instead of the river that bay is still dumping like mad. It takes incoming tide to make the bay go slack. If you observe the bay instead of (or as well as) the river you always know when the river is wild.

By the way the Pearson I think is the better looking boat if nothing else.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you owe it to yourself to look at a Tartan 34' C.
Pearson does have a solid reputation but Sabre & Tartan were just a notch or two classier at that time.


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

I owned a P32 for several years and loved its sturdy construction and the way it sailed. The P34-1 adds extra inches in all the right places for comfort, and is faster besides. Assuming the boat is in good shape, you can't go wrong. And that would be true for just about all of Bill Shaw's boats.
No personal experience here, but I seem to recall reading somewhere that Pearson farmed out the rudders on the 34-1's and that some of them had delamination issues. Take a good look when the boat is hauled out.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

pearsons rule, looks,build,seaworthy....my p 32 is a clone to sabre 32,i have sailed neck and neck with a sabre 32 and neither vessel could pull away


----------



## Pearson796 (Dec 21, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> .... I would have a hard time talking anyone out of a Pearson. Even with a cored hull, Pearson does a good job with laminates so I would not worry unless the hull looked like it took a hit. Would turn up in a survey too. To me they are a great balance of quality and affordability and sounds great for your intended use.


I'm not an expert on Pearsons, but I happen to own one. I know through all the research that I did, I found them to be over built and some of the best blue water boats for the money.

If you get a good deal and the survey shows well, why not buy it? Why would you want to be talked out of it?

Quickest way to be talked out of a boat is looking at a bad survey.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I owned a Pearson 323 and absolutely loved it. I found it to be well built, solid, and a joy to sail. I would not hesitate to own another Pearson.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pearson796 said:


> If you get a good deal and the survey shows well, why not buy it? Why would you want to be talked out of it?


The subject line was half tongue-in-cheek, but for the other half, if someone hates their P34 I'd like to know why.

Much thanks to all of you for your replies. Very helpful!

I might be just a few weeks away from looking the 4 P34s in my area/price range. If they don't pan out. There are 2 Sabres. After that, we'll look at our options. The Ericson 35 is also on our list, I guess we'd look at a few of those. I'm thinking I'd rather eat dog food and get a newer boat... 

Ken


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

So, what happened to the C25?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't looked too closely at a 70s Pearson. I really like my 80s Pearson 28-2, and the 33-2 looks like a nice size bump on paper. 

I do like the design and build quality of my 80s Pearson quite a bit. Interior cabinetry and fit and finish is quite a bit nicer than what I've seen of 70s Pearsons. The boats came with a lot of nice features and most of the boats on the used market still have the ones that are important to me (like heat). The design of putting the head aft (copied from European builders) makes for an interior layout that I prefer and better head plumbing, but the boats don't have the dated "modern" european look of the 80s Beneteaus. The rigs are modernized from IOR designs and balance nicely without depending on many sizes of headsails to handle a variety of wind conditions. 

Build things that I like:
* Chainplates go to fiberglass knees instead of wooden bulkheads. Hopefully the Pearson 34 that you are considering doesn't have the Pearson 32 design of hiding chainplates in cabinets so that they can't be inspected.
* Electrical wiring is all hidden, but in channels that are easily accessible. Nothing is glassed into place (unlike our Catalina 25s).
* Deck hardware is all accessible through access panels in the cabin. No annoying/moldy vinyl cloth headliner.
* Engine access is great. In general access to everything on the boat is great.
* Outward facing Hull/Deck joint is pretty easy to disassemble should the sealant ever die. What can be a multiweek project on most boats is a 2 day project on mine. The flip side of this is that the hull/deck joint is more exposed than it would be on other boats.
* All deck penetrations on my boat had beveled edges that allowed the factory sealant to work for a decade longer than I'd expect. I haven't found any core dampness when rebedding hardware.
* Factory cushion cloth had a more timeless design and is pretty high quality, our original cushions still look like new. I did replace the foam (for about $250).
* Ports are all Beckson and easy to get parts for. Tons of ventilation too (all but two ports open on our boat, and there are 3 hatches. This is on a 28' boat).

Things I'd change:
* I wish the toe rails were perf aluminum instead of teak. Perf aluminum toerails are so functional. I like the boat enough that I may do this change myself.
* They should have used 25mm (mid-boat) Harken traveller instead of 22mm (small boat).
* The bilge could be 2" deeper. The bottom of the boat is fairly flat and so the bilge is very low volume.
* I wish they made tall mast version for light air markets.

If you can find a 85+ Pearson in your price range I'd look closely at those compared to the 70s design that you are considering. I think Pearson really upped their game towards the end of their existence.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

jimgo said:


> So, what happened to the C25?


My wife finds it to be too small.

There's nothing I can do. 

It is on the hard at the boat club; I hope to sell it before it is time to launch.

Ken


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Alex W said:


> I haven't looked too closely at a 70s Pearson...


Thank you Alex. Very helpful.

My notes say that the 34 was produced from '83-'86; it has the new look that the older Pearsons (P30 P32 & P35)don't have.

Ken


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Oops, sorry about that incorrect comparison. In photos it does look like it shares a lot with the new generation Pearsons (almost everything on my list except for the hull/deck joint design) instead of the previous generation.

Looking at photos also reminded me of how comfortable the sloped seats are in the 80's Pearson cockpits. On my 28-2 they are sloped to a little over 15 degrees, which also matches the typical heeling angle of the boat.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

A nearly ten foot jump in LOA is pretty significant, and should satisfy the wife. 

Hopefully you as well.


----------



## Mweston949 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did you buy the P34? I acquired one last fall and about to launch this spring. It was a bit tired and neglected but we are updating and putting in work to bring it back. I like the layout, great cockpit, nice handling.


----------

